# Any luck with CBT?



## MysteriousH (Apr 27, 2013)

.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I find it can be very soothing but not miraculous. It's a lot of work but you have nothing to lose by trying it.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm benefiting a lot from it. But I think it depends quite a bit on your therapist. CBT won't be effective if you don't have a good therapist. I lucked out. Never settle. Keep meeting with counselors and therapists until you get a good fit; that's so important.

It can be very intense and triggering, though. Sometimes you feel like you're getting worse, but the kind of exercises and exposure you undergo should make you a stronger person for it.  I'd definitely recommend it.


----------



## JezZar (May 28, 2013)

For me its seems to be working, I feel much better about myself and now can see how irrational my thinking/ behavior is. Though I benefit alot from my particular therapist who is very understanding, caring and has good life experience which helps me more than anything. I also find working on myself with the techniques also is key rather than just relying on the therapist.


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

A few weeks ago I'd have warned you straight off of it.
I went pretty downhill at the start of it, but you know what I gave it a chance and I'm so glad I did. Okay, so I've asked her not to focus on my SA because at this moment in time, I don't think I'm strong enough to do it but she's helped me with all my other issues which in actual fact have helped my SA a slight bit even though we aint working on that. Its great, someone to talk to and get things off your chest, have a laugh with even. Its honestly worth a try, at first it may be a struggle but after the first 2 or so sessions it gets easier and it does help


----------



## longwaytorun (Jun 4, 2013)

Mysterious, I tried CBT about 6 years ago with my therapists guidance. I guess it can't hurt. It helped a bit, but I still felt like I couldn't socialize with people without feeling like a nervous mess.


----------



## Empty7 (May 22, 2013)

CBT is all about repeticion, reinfocement and reprogramming, if you won't work at least 10 minutes daily you won't have many chanses of success. I'm doing some CBT audio tapes therapy (20 sessions 1/week) and it works very good, I'm only in the 2nd week and I can see some improvements.


----------

